# Graphics contest #56. Izzabella



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

The subject of this graphics competition will be the lovely Izzabella

Here she is










The theme is 'cowgirl kitty'. I love the old Westerns. 

Rules and Stuff

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until Monday, August 25th (two weeks)

Up to 15 entries will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early.

Only one entry per member.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

You have good taste, Allie.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Is that the only picture we can work with of Izzabelle???

I find that one difficult.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Its the only one. Think of it as a challenge Dawn.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I cant let Izzy see this or her ego wont fit in the house anymore!!! LOL :roll:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

That's the chosen picture, that's what will be used 
It will be a good challenge for your creative people!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

That's an adorable pic! 

And cowgirl theme?! That's cute! I don't think we've ever seen that theme used yet!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh wow... A cowgirl theme. Hmm... 

This one might be hard o_o


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I really, truly am fed up with people complaining that this is a 'difficult contest' both on here and in PMs asking me to chose a different picture. I tell you what, lets just let someone else do a new one (with another 'easier' photo of Izzabella) and be done with it.

I officially quit overseeing this graphics contest.

Sorry for being grumpy about it but honestly! :roll: .


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you mind if I take over? Different picture same theme?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Sure. Go ahead.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry to be a pain but can someone please lock this for me? Thanks. Megan has started a new contest with a real cute pic of both Izzabella and Munchkin.


----------

